# FYI



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

USmarinehuntinfool was struck by a car on the freeway Monday while attending to an accident on I-15 for the UHP.

He is in stable condition, but it sounds like he'll be laid up for a few months. Just thought you'd all like to know.

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=23512596&nid=14 ... d=queue-24


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Darn it. Not good. Very dangerous for those Troopers.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Does someone have his phone number? Please PM me.

This happens too much. I was just out letting the mutts out this morning and saw/heard a wreck on the freeway. I jumped on my wheeler and raced across the field to make sure everyone was OK. The guy was going too fast for conditions and caused a small pileup. SLOOOOW DOWN. Watch for our troopers.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's awlful. Get well soon USmarinehuntinfool.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Get well soon man. I hate to see this happen. I'm glad it wasn't any worse.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

USmarinehuntinfool, I doubt you'll be feeling much like logging in here and reading this stuff, but I'm sure hoping that you weren't hurt too bad.

Let's see, the Marines and Utah's highways. Are you sure that you don't have a death wish going on.  All joking aside, your work is greatly appreciated by those of us who benefit from it.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Prayers to you Brent! I wish you a speedy recovery and please let me know what we can do for you and your family


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I hope he gets better and that it is nothing serious. People need to slow down during bad weather especially around accidents.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that this happened.

Best of luck "USmarinehuntinfool" on your recovery.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Best Wishes!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Get well soon Marine.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Semper Fi Marine...God Bless get well soon!!! SALUTE
[attachment=0:1h5bjoul]Salute.JPG[/attachment:1h5bjoul]


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for posting up Tye...

Get well soon Brent, prayers and well wishes on the way.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Best wishes for a full and quick recovery marine.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Get well soon marine.

Dangerous road conditions out there. Everyone needs to be extra cautious!


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Best wishes! Get well soon!


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Get well soon. We need guys like you out there.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Cooky said:


> Get well soon. We need guys like you out there.


+1! I wish you a speedy recovery Brent!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks all. I am still alive thankfully and things could have and probably should have been a lot worse.I am very thankful it turned out how it did. They are projecting I will be down for a few to several months with back, neck, leg, and head injuries. Head and knee are the worst. I want to publicly thank all NHS he is a great guy and came to the rescue today shoveling my drive for my wife and family. I really appreciate him taking time out of his busy day to pass along a simple kindness, it will not be forgotten. Thank you all for the well wishes. I'll probably be on here often as I am pretty well bed ridden for the time being. The EMS and Fire were first class and I am very thankful to them (Murray City) and the ER and Trauma Staff at IMC are second to none. My Trooper and Unified PD brothers were quick to get to me and take care of me until medical staff could get their I am very grateful for them. Thanks again to all of you for the well wishes hope you all had a Merry Christmas, remember to hold your family tight, you never know when things will turn upside down.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

How 'bout an update. USMarine, you doin' OK?


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Still in a substantial amount of pain, go to the orthopedic surgeon on Monday to find out what all is wrong with the knee, the back and neck still hurt but it is pretty well drowned out between the knee and the concussion. The medicine makes me sick and loopy. Spending my days laying in bed watching TV and catching up on all these threads and stuff. Could've been a lot worse, so we're thankful. Sounding like it will be a few to several month recovery. A little worried about the concussion, apparently I keep repeating questions and statements. So gonna have to get the old grape looked at again. All in all I am just grateful to be hanging around. Wishing I was hunting/fishing but wil have to live vicariously through you guys for the time being. So you all better be posting reports often, pictures should be included. I'll be trying plenty of your recipes I'm sure goob. Thanks for the concern guys.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Im glad you are doing okay Brent but I hope that things rapidly improve instead of slowly and that the bump on your noggin doesnt cause any long term issues.

Just make sure and screw with your wife a little and pretend you are off your rocker and ask her why she changed her hair color and if she washed the toaster like you asked. Make a little game of it


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Hang in there man. :O||:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Here are a few pic's for ya Brent. Jeez man, I hope you'll be okay, good luck ! Best regards to your family....it's gotta be tough.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Im glad you are doing okay Brent but I hope that things rapidly improve instead of slowly and that the bump on your noggin doesnt cause any long term issues.
> 
> Just make sure and screw with your wife a little and pretend you are off your rocker and ask her why she changed her hair color and if she washed the toaster like you asked. Make a little game of it


Really? He's prob already sleeping on the couch. We don't want it to be a permanent thing.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> Really? He's prob already sleeping on the couch. We don't want it to be a permanent thing.


No kidding, and not only that, he's worried he may have melon damage cause he's been repeating questions and statements. Jeez, I've been doing that for years, I thought that was part of being married... :|


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Congratulations! It made the news. I would post the link if I knew how but I am still that techno illiterate but I found it on ksl . Com. Now if I am not mistaken..........slow down and change lanes if you can...........it is the law is it not? Drive safe everyone!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

They did decide to put me on the news today, all channells no less I hate doing media bites...

Here's KSL's link: http://www.ksl.com/index.php?sid=235695 ... id=queue-3

Went to the doc and the surgeon today. Doc says the effects of the concussion will likely last 6-8 weeks. Not much fun. The pulled/strained muscles should start getting better over the next couple weeks. The surgeon didn't have any better news. MRI on Wed. to see where and how bad tears might be in the ligaments and tendons, which is what may result in a several month to year out by the time surgery, recovery, and physical therapy are all done.

Thanks for the pics .45 they are great as always and nice to look at, especially with all the meds I'm on.

Thanks for all the concern guys it is much appreciated. The support keeps the motivation and spirit high which is the most important part of recovery in my opinion.

Finally some professional advice. 1. If the weather is bad reduce your speed, if there is snow/ice at minimum cut the speed limit in half because your braking distance will double to triple once the ground gets covered. 2. Give yourself room, we recommend 1 car length per 10 mph, this allows you the time to react to any situation on the road. Again atleast double this in bad weather. 3. Do not over react to situations in the road, over braking and over stearing turn minor recoverable incidents into major non recoverable incidents, pump the brakes dont solid step. 4. When you see flashing lights, move over give them some room to work. If you get stopped and cited for this there is now a hefty fine and a defensive driving course is required, were talking several hundred dollars. 5. It's winter if you can afford it get a good ice/snow scraper, new wiper blades, and winter tires. If you can't afford winter tires place your tires with the best tread on the rear axles. 6. If you are involved in a crash that is not serious and does not require medical attention, move off to the next exit.

Be safe out there guys. Don't end up like me, its no fun and really boring. Feel free to stop by and visit anytime I'm always in need of adult conversation and human interaction. Thanks again guys and Happy New Years.....


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Brent, I saw a clip on ABC tonight... good grief dude! You look like you got raked over the coals dude.

You are a good man and I wish you all the best during your recovery


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Good luck recovering, I hate seeing good guys that put their life on the line for the rest of us get hurt. You are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Best of luck to you in your recovery, USMHF. Thanks for what you do and have done for all of us.

You mentioned the meds are making you loopy? Well, here's a pic you might enjoy then. 

It's a photo of my blinds through the bottom of a drinking glass.

[attachment=0:3abmbxh3]crystal.jpg[/attachment:3abmbxh3]

Get well soon!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Wow, can't look at that one long Loah, trying not to ralph... Well went in and got MRI's done on the knee. Every ligament, with the exception of the ACL, is torn. PCL torn and completely ripped off, MCL and LCL torn and frayed, Meniscus torn and folded over on top of it's self. There was an extreme amount of fluid build up in the knee, they were able to get 75cc's sucked out of it. That was quite a relief in pressure. Surgery in about 6 weeks. Gonna be out for a LONG time... The pain in everything else is starting to magnify now that the knee pain is going down a little. Not much fun.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow! It's good to be living at a time when those sorts of injuries can be surgically repaired.

I had a girlfriend a few years back who wiped out the MCL in one knee in a skiing accident. If I remember correctly, it was replaced with a cadaver ligament, and she seemed good as new a few months later. A couple of years later, I heard through some friends that she had wiped out the other knee in exactly the same way in another skiing accident. 

All things considered, I couldn't exactly call you lucky, but you're sure lucky that it wasn't far worse. Of course, you already know that.

It amazes me that some people won't slow down, move to an adjacent lane and exercise just normal, common sense safety on the highways. And all for what, arriving at wherever they're going 30 seconds sooner? Again, you've got my thanks and appreciation for being out there doing what you do.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Yeah, such is life in our profession unfortunately. Keeps us employed, also keeps us going to the hospital and worse. People lack common sense all to often unfortunately. Just wish they would slow down. I'm glad it wasn't alot worse, it could easily have been. However, my entire body hurts now. Sucks, but I'll be out doing it again as soon as I'm all fixed up. Life goes on.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

My sister just got cited for not moving over for a UHP last summer; said that she had never heard of the law??? It is just common sense, too bad we even have to legislate common sense, Thanks for your service Brent, I wish you a very speedy recovery!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I just heard the bad news Brent... I hope your recovery hits the hyperdrive and goes into light speed. We definitely need troopers like you on the road.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> My sister just got cited for not moving over for a UHP last summer; said that she had never heard of the law??? It is just common sense, too bad we even have to legislate common sense, Thanks for your service Brent, I wish you a very speedy recovery!


Its been on the books for a couple of years. I've bounced backboards off of cars before for almost hitting me.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Yeah, unfortunately there are alot of laws that have to be on the books that are common sense. I have wrote a lot of move over tickets over the years, am always amazed when they say they didn't know why they needed to or that it was a law. Thanks again all for the well wishes, not digging this whole recovery thing. Being gimped up pretty much stinks. Luckily I've had a few saviors come and get me out of the house and wheel me around Cabelas and take me to the movies and plenty come just shoot the bull. Stay safe out there guys and remember to slow down and move over.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

yet another lesson that common sense just aint that common. :? :evil: 


Glad you're doing alright... considering, and Gods speed with your recovery bud.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks man much appreciated


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I saw you on the news the other day! Unreal!! I'm bumbed to hear about this big time!!
You have an awesome attitude, it has really made me think a lot deeper about my own life and how I sweat little things. You are going through a real bugger and if it makes you feel any better you have really made a profound impact on me! 
I've started getting up earlier in the morning and eating better, even started working out again!
Might seem goofy but to hear about and see you on the news was an eye opener that we just never know when our last breath might be. You are a blessed guy to be hit by a Jeep and survive!! I know you are going through a really hard time but I bet you have no idea how many lives you have changed!!
With your attitude I'm sure you'll be fine and you'll be in my prayers my friend!
When you get out the house I'd love to take you out for some ice fishing, and if you're not up for that before the hard deck melts, I have a flatboat we can take out and put you on some fish!!
Hang in there man, pretty soon you'll be back at it!!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I saw this on the news as well, didnt realize it was conected here til I went through 
my PMs.....

Anyway, Best of luck on a sucessful recovery!


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

From all of us retirees and active duty officers, GET WELL SOON!!!!!!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Hoghunter- My dad's a Trooper, been one for dang near 40 years, while growing up as a young kid I had more occasions of other troopers showing up to grab my mom and race her to the hospital or tell us the old man had been in a shooting or involved in a bad accident than I care to remember. His attitude always made me want to be a Trooper. I'd take every chance I could get to help him "get ready" for work, I remember as a young kid standing on the bed helping him put on belt keepers (those pesky things that help keep your gun belt on your regular belt) knowing that he was going to catch "bad guys". I grew up wanting nothing more than to be a State Trooper. I went into the Marine Corps. right after high school to do something in the time between high school and the time that I could be a trooper because I wanted to "be the best" figured being a Marine would help get me where I wanted to be, while at the same time getting to serve my country and chase bad guys around the world. Well like my dad as it turns out I have a knack for getting into peculiar positions and surviving them for whatever reason, guess something is in store for me. As is such I try not to really "sweat the small stuff". Theres always speed bumps in life, I've hit one now, hit many before, all I hope is I can stick around long enough to be for my boys what my dad was for me. An example. If I live to be 40 or 100, I've had a good life. Made a lot of great decisions, a few terrible ones, and alot in between. I realize that death may come knocking at anyday and I'm at ease with that. I work out regularly and train hard to try and make sure it has to put up a fight to take me, but when it does I'm ready. Most can't say that. All I encourage people to do in that regards is, live life so that when death comes it has to fight to get you and that when it does you can be at ease with your contribution. Enough philosophy though, gave ya way more than you probably wanted or needed. I appreciate hearing that I've contributed in some little way to you and yours. It is rare to hear the positive in my profession and it is always nice to hear. Wish you all the best.

Thanks again guys.


----------

